# فكرة عن صناعة البوردات الإلكترونية



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سنحاول فى هذه السلسلة شرح كيف تصنع البوردات الإلكترونية

تبدأ الدوائر الإلكترونية بالتصميم أولا و الاختبار و عمل نموذج اختبار قد يكون على بوردات تجميع و فى النهاية نود أن نصنع بوردة للاختبار أو التسليم
هناك ثلاث أنواع من البوردات الهواة و المحترفون و متعددة الطبقات
الفرق بينها كم تريد أن تنفق و ما هى النتائج التى تريد الحصول عليها – و أيضا الهواة لا يصلح لعمل اكثر من ثلاث نسخ
نبدأ العمل بالرسم و طبعا الرسم على الورق وخلافه من مساعدات الرسم لا تناسب العمل الجاد فأهم ميزة فى استخدام الحاسب هى الدقة فلن ينسى مكون ما (مقاومة أو ترانزيستور) و لن يوصل مسار خاطئ
لذلك يبدأ العمل ببرنامج رسم الدوائر و كلها تسمى Schematic Capture حيث تضع بها الدائرة الكاملة شاملة المداخل والمخارج و نقاط التغذية الكهربية الخ
من هذا الرابط يمكنك إنزال حافظ شاشة به هذه الخطوات
بعد طباعة الرسم و مراجعته و التأكد من صحته ننتقل للخطوة التالية

مهلا ، ماذا عن التمثيل و برامج SPICE هل نذكر عنها شيئا؟
بعض البرامج المخصصة لرسم البوردات تحتوى برامج للتمثيل و مبنية حول برنامج SPICE
هيه مهلا أنا لا اعرف ما تتحدث عنه!!
حسنا
نشأت فكرة برامج SPICE مع انتشار الحاسب واستخدامه فى التطبيقات الصناعية ومنها بالطبع – رسم البوردات وهذه الكلمة اختصار لرسم و تقييم أداء الدوائر الإلكترونية بالإنجليزية
Simulation Program with Integrated Circuit Emphasis
فى البرامج العادية توضع مثلا المقاومة كصورة أو رسم مصحوبا بكمية محدودة من البيانات النصية ولا أعداد بها أى عندما نكتب 14ك أوم يتعامل الحاسب معها على اعتبار أنها نصوص و يعتبر كلمة 14 كيلو أوم أكبر من 14ك أوم لأنها تحوى حروفا أكثر و لذلك لو طلبت منه حصر المكونات لا تتعجب عندما يكتب لك كل منها فى بند مستقل كما أنه لا يعتبر 1K2=1.2K=1.2 K

لتقييم أداء الدائرة لابد من تحويل كل هذه القيم لقيمتها العددية وهى 14000 – أما كلمة أوم فهى تتحول إلى خاصية أو قانون أو تصرف تقوم به عند تعرضها لجد ثابت و آخر متغير وهذا أول اختلاف بين نوعى البرامج المذكورين هنا أصبح لبرامج التمثيل SPICE لا بد من إضافة عدد من البيانات العددية لكل مكون حتى يمكن التفريق بين المقاومة والترانزيستور – بل و كل رقم ترانزيستور وآخر و أيضا الدوائر المتكاملة ICs
لذلك لا تنسى إن كنت تنوى استخدام هذه الخاصية فى بوردتك أن ترسم بالمكونات المخصصة لتقييم الأداء

فى برامج الرسم سواء العادى أو SPICE توجد خواص الرسم للبرامج الأخرى مثل الدوران 90 درجة ( أو بضع درجات) – دوران أفقى أو رأسى حول محور حتى يكون المكون متجها لليمين أو اليسار أو تبديل الأطراف العلوية بالسفلية – طبعا الهدف هو تسهيل الرسم مثلا جعل كل أطراف التغذية الموجبة لأعلى والسالبة لأسفل

هناك أيضا ما يسمى Net أو تجاوزا شبكة وهو أن تضع اسما لطرف من أطراف أى مكون ما – عندئذ يعتبر البرنامج آليا أن كل طرف فى الرسم له نفس الاسم متصل به دون الحاجة لرسم ذلك صراحة وهذا يسهل الرسم كثيرا فمثلا لو وضعنا اسم 12V على طرف ما يعتبر كل الأطراف ذات نفس الاسم متصلة به ولا داعى لتوصيل كل أطراف التغذية بخطوط – نفس الموقف مع الأرضى و التغذية السالبة و مسميات الإشارة مثل Clock , Reset وهكذا

أيضا هناك خاصية يجب ألا ننساها – كل أو غالبية هذه البرامج لا تظهر خطوط التغذية فعندما تعرف مكون جديد للبرنامج و تبدأ فى إضافة الأطراف له – يجب أن تحدد أيها دخول INPUT وأيها خروج OUTPUT و أيها سلبى PASSIVE (أى لا تأثير له) و أيها تغذية POWER - ما تحدده تغذية لا يظهر بالرسم و لكن يمكنك جعله ظاهرا إن شئت فى بعض البرامج 
الخطورة هنا أن خطوط التغذية سيكون لها اسم افتراضى وهو ما تعطيه أنت لها أثناء التعريف
لذا وجب الآن أن تعدل هذا ليكون موحدا بالرسم كله والأفضل اختيار اسم من الواقع كقيمة الجهد وهذا يجعل الفصل بينها آليا فمثلا 5فولت تختلف عن 12فولت و هكذا كما يسهل الأمر لمن سيقوم بالصيانة لاحقا
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنكمل مشوار الرسم​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

سواء كان الرسم فى برنامج به خاصية الاختبار أم رسم فقط لعمل البوردات فهناك قواعد مشتركة فيها جميعا و سنتحدث عنها لأن من الصعب شرح كل برامج الرسم لكبرها و تعددها
كل هذه الخواص هدفها تسهيل الرسم و توضيح قراءته للعميل الذى يأخذ الدائرة بهدف الصيانة كما لأنه يولد الملفات اللازمة لعمل البوردة سواء بإمكانياتك أو ترسلها لمتخصص
البرامج عادة تفتح صفحة غالبا من قياس عيارى يمكن اختياره مثل A4 أو خلافه وهذا تحدده أنت بناء على رغبتك فى وضع الرسم فى صفحة واحدة أم أكثر إذا كانت الدائرة كبيرة و يصعب وضعها فى صفحة واحدة.
هيه أليس من الأفضل أن استخدم مقاس الورق فى طابعتى؟
لا – لأن كل هذه البرامج يمكنها الطباعة بمقياس رسم فترسم على مقاس كبير A3 و تطبع على A4 وتختار إما أن يجزئ البرنامج لك الرسم على ورقتين أو يصغرها لمقاس ورق الطباعة و ربما المصغرة تبدو أجمل – جرب البرنامج لديك
هناك أيضا شئ يمكن إضافته للصفحة تسمى Title Block أو مربع العنوان وهو جدول صغير يمكن وضعة فى أى مكان على الرسم (غالبا يمين أسفل الصفحة) و يحتوى بيانات هامة و البرامج الجيدة تتيح لك تعديله أى إضافة وحذف بنود منه و رسم العلامة التجارية وهذه البيانات تكون:
اسم التصميم – اسم الملف على حاسبك – الشركة التى قامت به – رقم الإصدار (ربما تقوم بتعديلات مستقبلا) – رقم الصفحة – عدد الصفحات – تاريخ التصميم – تاريخ أخر تحديث – بيانات أخرى مثل عنوانك – رقم تليفونك إن شئت. 
بعد ذلك نبدأ بوضع المكونات من مقاومات و مكثفات و Ic's و ترانزيستور الخ لذلك يجب أن يكون به مكتبة Library و طبيعى لن تشمل كل القطع لذا يجب أن تكون قابلة للتعديل بإضافة قطع أو حذف أو تعديل.
تعديل المكتبة يتم بطريقتين – إضافة اسم و إضافة قطعة
إضافة اسم تكون لشكل موحد ثم تضاف إليه أرقام عديدة مثل LM741 يمكن إضافة كل المكبرات المشابهة لها و الترانزيستور BC337 يمكن إضافة BC338,BC546 الخ ما دام كلها NPN و ترتيب أطرافها متماثل وهذا يوفر فى حجم الملف ووقت إضافة الرقم – فقط لو قمت بتعديل سينطبق على الكل
أما إضافة قطعة إذا اختلفت الأطراف أو غيره هنا نبدأ من جديد لإضافة قطعة
كما أن البرامج الجيدة تتيح لك أن ترسم القطعة بشكلين مختلفين و تضع أيها فى الرسم بحرية تامة وهذا مفيد فى مكونات الدوائر المنطقية خصوصا البوابات
هنا نصيحة يجب أن نذكرها – غالبا كل نوع من المكونات يكون له ملف مستقل مثلا ملف للمقاومات و الملفات و المكثفات و مداخل البوردة وآخر للترانزيستورات و ثالث للمكونات الخطية Linear Ic’s و أخر TTL و هكذا فلا يقل عددها عن 10-15 مكتبة
لا تعدل أى منها – اعمل مكتبة مستقلة لك من كل نوع و أضف ما تشاء
لماذا ؟ السبب بسيط – كم مرة أنزلت الويندوز منذ تعلمت الحاسب؟ و لنفترض حسن النية و كان الجواب مرة واحدة – حسنا ألا تأمل أن تحسن الشركة برنامجها و تريد إنزال الإصدار التالى؟ عندها سيلغى كل المكتبات الخاصة به القديمة لينزل الجديدة و تخسر تعديلاتك – أما إن كانت فى ملف مستقل فستبقى .
فى عملية وضع المكونات تنقسم البرامج لنوعين
الأول يتولى الترقيم آليا مثل R1,R2,R3 وهكذا والآخر يضع لك R?,R?,R? ثم بأمر آخر يقوم بترقيمها بعد الإنهاء من الرسم – فقط تأكد من أن الأول يعمل بصورة صحيحة إن حذفت واحدة مثل R2 ثم أضفت أخرى لا يترك لك خللا فى تتابع الأرقام أى أنه يرقم R3 بـ R2 الخ ثم يضع الجديدة فى تسلسلها الصحيح أما البرنامج الآخر فهو يتولى الترقيم حسب رغبتك ومن واقع الحال بعد الحذف والإضافة كما أنه يمكنه إلغاء الترقيم والبدء من جديد
أيضا غالبا يسألك الأول عن قيمه كل منها قبل وضعها بينما الثانى يضع لك اسم القطعة فى المكتبة فى انتظار أن تعدلها لاحقا مثلا 10ك
البرنامج الجيد يمكنك من إضافة بيانات عديدة لكل قطعة مثلا خانة لكتابة الوات للمقاومات و الجهد للمكثفات و الأمبير للملفات و أخرى لإضافة ملاحظات هامة مثلا نوع المكثف إن كان تمثل فرقا (كيميائى / تانتالوم أو ميكا أو يتحمل حرارة 70 مئوى الخ) كما يمكنك من إظهار و إخفاء أي منها فمثلا لو أردت وضع 8 مقاومات متماثلة متجاورة كما يحدث مع عارضات الأرقام 7Segment Display لا داعى لكتابة قيمة كل واحدة و لتخفيف ازدحام الرسم مرة واحدة تكفى مع إضافة كلمة 8×
كما أن البرنامج الجيد يمكنك من تحريك بيانات القطعة حيثما شئت فبعضها عندما تدير القطعة 90 درجة تظل الكتابة أفقية مما يضطرك لترك مسافة كافية فيكبر حجم الرسم بدون داعى فلو جعلت الكتابة عمودية أفضل كما أن مثلا فى مكبر العمليات أحيانا يكون من الأفضل وضع الكتابة أسفله أو أمامه و هكذا
المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنوصل هذه المكونات معا​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2009)

فى المرة الماضية وجدنا أن كل المكونات تحتاج لتعديلات كثيرة قبل الاستمرار فى التوصيل – فلنكمل الآن هذا الأمر
وضعنا قطعة ولتكن مثلا مقاومة و أضفنا لها القيمة و القدرة بالوات – بقى شىء هام وهو ما يسمى Foot Print وهو ببساطة ما شكلها حين نبدأ فى رسم البوردة ؟ ستتعجب لو عرفت أن المقاومة وهى أبسط المكونات لها العدد الأكبر من الأشكال – أكثر من (30 ) شكل حسب القدرة و المسافة بين نقطتى التثبيت و قطر السلك و ما إذا كانت تثبيت فى ثقب عادى أم تثبيت سطحى – أيضا المكثفات لها نفس الوضع يلى ذلك الثنائيات (دايود) ثم الترانزستورات و أخيرا الدوائر المتكاملة Ic's و ذلك على الرغم من أن ربما عدد الأشكال للدوائر المتكاملة أكثر من عدد الأشكال للمقاومات إلا أن من النادر أن تتوافر قطعة ما بأكثر من أربعة أشكال .
رأينا أن التعديلات كثيرة لذا أفضل شخصيا أن أنهى كل هذه التعديلات لأول قطعة ثم أستخدم خاصية النسخ واللصق Copy-Paste لأنه يحتاج أقل ما يمكن من التعديل لأن النسخ يحتوى كل الخواص ما عدا الرقم المسلسل . 
نبدأ التوصيل ؟ حسنا

معظم البرامج تتيح لك الرسم بثلاث طرق - خط Line أو سلك Wire أو حزمة Buss وهى أشبه بالكابل
الفرق كبير - فرق شكلى و آخر فرق فى الأداء
الفرق الشكلى يكون عادة فى اللون ليسهل التمييز بينهم – والبرنامج الجيد يتيح لك اختيار اللون الذى تريد للشىء الذى تريد و اللون الافتراضى للخط هو الأحمر والسلك هو البرتقالى (اقرب للون النحاس) والأخير ( حزمة Buss ) يكون عادة خط أزرق غليظ لسهولة التمييز.
الفرق فى الأداء هو :
الخط هو مجرد رسم ولا يعنى شيء للبرنامج – فقط توضيح للمشاهد بإضافة رسوم توضيحية و يمكن أن يكون منقط أو عادى كما يمكنه رسم مربعات ودوائر .
السلك يقوم بتوصيل الطرفين بخطوط وهو يعنى للبرنامج أن النقطتان متصلتان – ولو تقاطع مع سلك آخر لا يتم الاتصال بينهما بدون وضع "عروة توصيل" فوق نقطة الاتصال .
الحزمة Buss تحمل مجموعة من الأسلاك معا تحدد بأسماء عند مداخل هذه الأسلاك ومخارجها وتقوم بعمل الكابل مثال فى عالم الحاسب Data Buss, Address Buss, Control Buss
عند توصيل أطراف المكونات بسلك – هذه الوصلة تعنى للبرنامج أنها وصلة ذات اسم مستقل لا تتشابه مع غيرها ما لم تتصل بها بعروة ، وهذا الاسم يسمى Net Name – لذلك يتيح لك البرنامج الجيد أن تختار اسم لأى سلك أو وصلة و بتكرار هذا الاسم يعنى هذا أن كل هذه الأسلاك ذات الاسم الموحد متصلة ببعضها سواء كانت فى نفس الرسم أو فى رسم آخر وبدون الحاجة للتوصيل المرئى بينها و الهدف تقليل تزاحم الخطوط و الخطأ فى تتبع أى منها .
ماذا تعنى " سواء كانت فى نفس الرسم أو فى رسم آخر" ؟
ربما لم نذكر أن البرنامج الجيد يتيح لك أن تجزىء الرسم الكبير إلى مجموعة من الرسوم الصغيرة و يجمعها فى بوردة واحدة لاحقا .
هذه الخاصية تسمى التدرج أو hierarchy و منها نوعان المسطح flat و المركب Complex
الأول أن تعمل عدد من الرسومات كل فى صفحة ثم تكتب فى الصفحة الرئيسية جملة تحدد أسماء الملفات المكملة لهذا الرسم – فيقوم البرنامج بفتح هذه الملفات وجمع الدوائر معا عند البدء فى عمل البوردة و يجمعها فى بوردة واحدة.
الثانى أن ترسم مخطط صندوقى يمثل علاقة كل رسم بالآخرين وانتقال الإشارة بينهم و اسم الملف المحتوى الرسم التفصيلى لكل صندوق – عند النقر المزدوج على أى صندوق – يفتح الملف المناسب آليا.
كما رأينا فاستخدام الأسماء لربط بعض التوصيلات المتشعبة يسهل كل من الرسم و قراءة الرسم بواسطة الآخرين و تتبع مسار الإشارة و خطوط التغذية – لذا يفضل دوما استخدامها . 
الرسم التالى وجدته فى أحد المنتديات وهو معروف لمعظم الدارسين وهو دائرة قياس المسافة بالموجات فوق سمعية و قد وضعتها كما هى مرة و مرة أخرى بعد اختصار الوصلات باستخدام الأسماء. سترى كم هى اسهل بالأسماء.
الملف الملحق هو حافظ شاشة صنعته من صور تمثل مراحل الرسم خطوة بخطوة حتى اكتمال البوردة

بعد الانتهاء من الرسم ، تأكد من إكمال الرقم المسلسل و القيم – و لكن لا تقلق فالبرنامج الجيد عند طلب الاستمرار نحو عمل البوردة سيتأكد آليا و يتوقف عند عدم اكتمال هذه البيانات .
قبل البدء فى الانتقال للمرحلة التالية يجب أن يجرى البرنامج سلسلة من الاختبارات وهى موضوع الحلقة القادمة عن شاء الله


----------



## عثمان عيسى (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى ان تستمر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وانت دائما متميز بمشاركاتك الرائعه


----------



## الكربون (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السنجهاوى (1 أبريل 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> فى المرة الماضية وجدنا أن كل المكونات تحتاج لتعديلات كثيرة قبل الاستمرار فى التوصيل – فلنكمل الآن هذا الأمر
> وضعنا قطعة ولتكن مثلا مقاومة و أضفنا لها القيمة و القدرة بالوات – بقى شىء هام وهو ما يسمى foot print وهو ببساطة ما شكلها حين نبدأ فى رسم البوردة ؟ ستتعجب لو عرفت أن المقاومة وهى أبسط المكونات لها العدد الأكبر من الأشكال – أكثر من (30 ) شكل حسب القدرة و المسافة بين نقطتى التثبيت و قطر السلك و ما إذا كانت تثبيت فى ثقب عادى أم تثبيت سطحى – أيضا المكثفات لها نفس الوضع يلى ذلك الثنائيات (دايود) ثم الترانزستورات و أخيرا الدوائر المتكاملة ic's و ذلك على الرغم من أن ربما عدد الأشكال للدوائر المتكاملة أكثر من عدد الأشكال للمقاومات إلا أن من النادر أن تتوافر قطعة ما بأكثر من أربعة أشكال .
> رأينا أن التعديلات كثيرة لذا أفضل شخصيا أن أنهى كل هذه التعديلات لأول قطعة ثم أستخدم خاصية النسخ واللصق copy-paste لأنه يحتاج أقل ما يمكن من التعديل لأن النسخ يحتوى كل الخواص ما عدا الرقم المسلسل .
> نبدأ التوصيل ؟ حسنا
> ...


مشكور جدا %اللهم ماجعله فى ميزان حسناتك%


----------



## السنجهاوى (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا أخى الكريم


----------



## جمال ابوخالد (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات 
هل البرنامج يرسم محتويات الدائره


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يونيو 2010)

معذرة لم أفهم المقصود بمحتويات الدائرة ولكن من الشرح فأنت تبدأ برسم الدائرة أولا من مقاومات ومكثفات و ترانزيستورات الخ و بعد التأكد من أن كل ما رسمته هو ما تريد و يؤدى الغرض تبدأ مراحل التحويل إلى بوردة


----------



## حيدر المهداوي (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (12 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:


شكراَ هذه المعلومات قيمة جداً​


----------



## saud_uk (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العزاوي محمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ادور (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر انت رائع جدا 
وشكرا لك


----------



## saadar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

احست اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك وللك


----------



## eng nb (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك شرح وافى


----------



## saad_srs (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذا الشرح


----------



## saad hamza (30 يناير 2014)

thanks


----------



## abn_qatar (31 يناير 2014)

اشكررررررررررررررررررك على هذه المعلومات


----------

